# John Deere 530 baler twine problem



## krill (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a problem with my John Deere 530 baler. It has a twin twine system. The twine armis working as intended, the problem is not here.

However every second time or so it will not automatically take in twine. The twine arm will run from side to side as intended, however the bale will not get a hold of the twine. Then i have to get out of the tractor, and simply pull the twine approximately 4 inches out and then i can run the twine cycle again and the bale will now get a holde of the twine.

I hope that someone has a good idea to solve this, as it is pretty frustrating and takes a lot of time when I have to get out of the tractor so many times.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Are your twine arms fully retracting where the twine is cut off with a long enough tail to get grabbed? Next time it "misses" when you get out/off, measure the tail....it just about has to be too short and maybe something is hindering the twine arms from fully retracting resulting in a shorter twine tail.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to Hay talk

Do you continue feeding in hay after twine application cycle begins until twine tubes get to center of baler? Have you tried loosening twine tension? By chance do ends of twine tubes have a groove cut in them from the twine feeding through the tubes?


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Also check on the opposite end of the twine tubes at the pivot point. There should be one or two eyelets that the twine guides through. Check those for grooving as well.


----------



## krill (Apr 3, 2016)

Vol said:


> Are your twine arms fully retracting where the twine is cut off with a long enough tail to get grabbed? Next time it "misses" when you get out/off, measure the tail....it just about has to be too short and maybe something is hindering the twine arms from fully retracting resulting in a shorter twine tail.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks for your reply. I have never considered that the arm maybe wasn't fully retracting. Now i am not gonne run the baler until August again, but will for sure keep an eye on that. If not fully retracting could you suspect the hydraulics not to be ok?

How sharp should the knife for the twine be? Mine is not especially sharop, and it seems like the twine is pulled apart instedad of being cut, maybe that could also hinder the twine arm from fully retracting?


----------



## krill (Apr 3, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to Hay talk
> 
> Do you continue feeding in hay after twine application cycle begins until twine tubes get to center of baler? Have you tried loosening twine tension? By chance do ends of twine tubes have a groove cut in them from the twine feeding through the tubes?


Thanks. And i feel very welcome with all your god replies.

I have tried to continue feeding hay after twine cycle begins. Sometimes i feel it has helped, but not always.

I haven't tried to loose twine tension. I am not sure what effect that will have on the bale? How is that done?

All tubes all the way from the "twine box" have deep grooves. maybe between 3-5mm. Will that ause this problem?


----------



## krill (Apr 3, 2016)

clowers said:


> Also check on the opposite end of the twine tubes at the pivot point. There should be one or two eyelets that the twine guides through. Check those for grooving as well.


As mentioned in last post, all tubes/eyelets have grooves between 3-5mm.

Sounds like this can be at least some of my problem, but how is that easiest repaired?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

krill said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have never considered that the arm maybe wasn't fully retracting. Now i am not gonne run the baler until August again, but will for sure keep an eye on that. If not fully retracting could you suspect the hydraulics not to be ok?
> 
> How sharp should the knife for the twine be? Mine is not especially sharop, and it seems like the twine is pulled apart instedad of being cut, maybe that could also hinder the twine arm from fully retracting?


Could be part of the problem.....take a small wetstone or file and sharpen up the knife on the baler....I usually hit my knife a lick or two every spring and about mid-summer. You should get a nice fairly smooth and flat cut if things are working well. It is possible for the knife to be grooved, if that happened to be the case, remove the blade and lightly grind it off square.

You just need to watch the twine arm operation closely to see if you can pick up on something.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

1st if twine is being cut(torn into) twine arm is retracting to home position and this is as far as it can move to the left. (fully retracting).

I personally wish JD had engineered a twine knife that actually cut the twine rather than tear/rip twine apart.

Yes deep grooves in twine ends of twine tube that twine exits can cause the "cut twine ends" to be shorter than normal. I recommend to fill grooves in the end of twine tubes or replace or rotate the twine tube ends. JD offers the replacement bushings. FH312161 Bushing - BUSHING, GUIDE 10.49 USD

I've been operating later model JD rd balers so many yrs I forgot 430/530 balers don't have adjustable twine tension similar to later model balers such as my 467.

Yes you need to continue driving forward feeding hay until twine starts being applied to bale as the hay going into baler helps carry the twine to the bale in the bale chamber.


----------



## krill (Apr 3, 2016)

Took a look on the eyelets on the twine arm. There are 4 pieces. I guess they doesn't look to good? See pictures.























As far as I can see the twine arm must be fully retracting, or otherwise the knife will not be engaged. However i am not sure if any adjudtments can be done to the twine arm, to make the loose ends longer.
Is there any chance of finding an online version of indtruction manual or workshop manual for JD 530 baler?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I will guarantee you that you need to give twine arm ends some TLC especially with the size twine you're using. AS far as I know there is no online PDF OM.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

krill said:


> Took a look on the eyelets on the twine arm. There are 4 pieces. I guess they doesn't look to good? See pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ebay is a great source for used material.

Regards, Mike

http://www.ebay.com/itm/John-Deere-430-and-530-Round-Balers-Operators-Manual-OM-E75045-Dealer-Copy-/121937837964?hash=item1c640fbf8c:g:a0QAAOSwoydWsqF-


----------

